
Apple patents a curved screen phone - ohjeez
https://www.patentsandtech.com/apple-patents-a-curved-screen-phone/
======
Thorentis
_sigh_ While I'm not surprised, I'm certainly disappointed.

I bought a Galaxy S9+ with a curved screen a couple months after it came out.
Seeing my friends' S8 curved screens was enough to convince me to buy one.
They look great (imo anyway), and look more "edge to edge" than non-curved
screens (at least right now).

But. I am sick of the top and bottom of YouTube videos being cut off because
some of it is wrapped just past the point where you can see it well. I'm sick
of having to move the edge of the case slightly to drag a bounding box to the
edge of the screen. And the last time I cracked my screen and took it to be
repaired (which thankfully ended up only being a screen protector crack) they
quoted me over $500 to replace the screen. Can you imagine how much Apple will
charge for screen replacement if Samsung are already charging over $500?

~~~
dvhh
again, we have seen a lot of apple patent application that did not result in a
product being sold.

